

Science 2.0: The community for the advancement of science - cool-RR
http://www.science2point0.com

======
cool-RR
This was started by a friend of mine. It's really young, but it seems like an
interesting venture.

The more informative "about" page: <http://www.science2point0.com/about>

------
mhahnel
Science and code writers. The perfect combination.

